
Cleveland man locked in Cadillac for 14 hours - kw71
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/nation-now/2018/09/12/cleveland-cadillac-xlr-roadster/1276591002/
======
siruncledrew
> _He tried punching and kicking out the window, but he couldn 't break it._

It's good to look for tools inside the car to help with breaking the window.
The headrest could be used (though there was a Mythbusters debating this). The
tire iron is good also if it's possible to access the trunk through the back
seat. It might also be a good idea to keep a screwdriver or glass breaker in
the glovebox.

